# Navionics Gold - 14 for Eagle



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I've heard these are no longer available - ie Navionics is no longer making these. Has anyone else found this to be true and if so, can anyone recommend a replacement for an Eagle/Lowrance? Or has anyone seen any for sale any where?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Navionics has a chart on their website with what charts/chips are currently available for what units. You may want to start your search there, the chart is pretty helpful.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

i have one I may be able to sell you if you are still looking.


----------

